
Can you solve GCHQ's Christmas card puzzle? - eclipse31
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-35058761
======
isxek
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10709958](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10709958)

